# Salt Marsh Heron18



## Limit Maker (Jan 27, 2019)

My new build is getting very close Salt Marsh Skiffs Team is MAKING THINGS HAPPEN


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

Let's us have some details...motor? Trailer? Options?...mine is starting mid to late March. I swear every day I look on this site, Instagram and Facebook for new builds. Anxious


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

You are close! Mine is showing me something new to love about it every time I fish! Congrats!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats!! It is truly an amazing skiff!


----------



## Limit Maker (Jan 27, 2019)

Details and accessories for my Heron 18.

90-E-tec Programmed for HD-100 oil and Power Tech Prop (CFF4R15POM140) 
Atlas Jack plate 4" set back
Sea-Star pt1000- Pro series single jack plate control
Power Mania 2 bank charger
Minn Kota 24 volt terrova I-pilot
Casting Platform raised to 18" with leaning bar and spinning rod holder
V marine aluminum spool push pole holders
Grab bars on console
Livewell plumbed
NMEA network I-Con pro
Lowrance HDS Carbon 9 with two transducers
All metal work powder coated black 
Two vertical spinning rod holders and stake out added to polling platform
Seadek pad on casting platform w/ logo and Seadek pad on polling platform
Float on trailer w/ upgraded wheels.
I will post some pics of the complete build as soon as its done,

Thanks for looking very excited to put this boat to work.


----------



## Limit Maker (Jan 27, 2019)

One thing I forgot it has the new designed toe kick console for a little more leg room.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Congrats on what looks to be a killer build. Looks like it should be completed soon. Just curious, can you tell me when they sprayed the gelcoat in the mold? I'm just trying to get an idea of how quickly your build is progressing.


----------



## Limit Maker (Jan 27, 2019)

I believe it was early December but I know they also shut down after Christmas.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Limit Maker said:


> I believe it was early December but I know they also shut down after Christmas.


Awesome, thanks for the info! Mine was started about the same time. Looks like yours is moving along much better though. Looks like yours could be ready for delivery this coming week. Great boats with a great builder reputation, I looked hard at the Heron but went a different route, best wishes!


----------



## Limit Maker (Jan 27, 2019)

Heron 18 picked up from the East Coats and brought home to the West Coast!


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

That's a great looking ride my buddy. Can't wait to get a report from you on how it rides and poles. Congratulations. My build should be coming up soon!


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

Such a nice boat!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That turned out sweet!!! Looks incredible! You got good taste, a Heron18 and a 1656? I have the Heron 16 and 1444. haha


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Limit Maker said:


> Details and accessories for my Heron 18.
> 
> 90-E-tec Programmed for HD-100 oil (CFF4R15POM140)




Back around 2006 I blew my 90 Etec with only 126 hours. Read on forums back then that HD-100 was the cause. Will never know! Did you do any research on this that influences you to go that route? I know it has been 13 years but, just curious..

Nice looking sled btw!


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Very nice and tastefully put together, I'm sure you are well pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Sweet ride!

If you do not mind me asking....what make and model cooler is that in front of the console....I’m guessing a Yeti 35?

I like how it doesn’t stick out much beyond your console.


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

georgiadrifter said:


> Sweet ride!
> 
> If you do not mind me asking....what make and model cooler is that in front of the console....I’m guessing a Yeti 35?
> 
> I like how it doesn’t stick out much beyond your console.


I'd like to know this too. A buddy of mine who has the 18 uses a Yeti 50, and while it fits nicely width wise, it is a little tall for the backrest.


----------



## Limit Maker (Jan 27, 2019)

tailchaser16 said:


> Back around 2006 I blew my 90 Etec with only 126 hours. Read on forums back then that HD-100 was the cause. Will never know! Did you do any research on this that influences you to go that route? I know it has been 13 years but, just curious..
> 
> Nice looking sled btw!


From what I read HD-100 full synthetic ,was suppose to provide better lubrication, burn cleaner, smokeless, odorless and use less oil made for modern motors. I'm not a mechanic I just assume it would be the better choice I hope I made the right decision. Also the motor does have to have the tune changed to run the HD-100 they come from the factory set to run HD-50.


----------



## Limit Maker (Jan 27, 2019)

Hhaine20 said:


> I'd like to know this too. A buddy of mine who has the 18 uses a Yeti 50, and while it fits nicely width wise, it is a little tall for the backrest.


The cooler is a Orca 40 qt. holds ice as well as any cooler I have owned and USA Made.


----------



## Limit Maker (Jan 27, 2019)

I have been fishing the past two weekends and the boat has been doing great it's not a speed demon with my prop choice but it jumps out of the hole like a rocket and plans almost instantly and I'm also able to run fully jacked up due to the extreme cupping on the prop it still grabs getting around the mid 30s. Perfect for were I normally fish. One of the most impressive things is the ride you can bow down on the tabs and it will eat up the chop. Have not poled it yet been fishing different areas using the trolling motor. I have fished deeper rough water for several hours working a line of rocks and it handled well. I added a drain in one of the back hatches for a fish box and it keeps ice for a days fishing turned out pretty good for not being insulated. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Limit Maker said:


> From what I read HD-100 full synthetic ,was suppose to provide better lubrication, burn cleaner, smokeless, odorless and use less oil made for modern motors. I'm not a mechanic I just assume it would be the better choice I hope I made the right decision. Also the motor does have to have the tune changed to run the HD-100 they come from the factory set to run HD-50.


I know some guys run HD-100 on the HD-50 setting. The thought being use the amount of oil that the HD-50 setting does, but burn a better oil. I did this briefly on my etec 30 but sold it , so no long term data for me.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Limit Maker said:


> From what I read HD-100 full synthetic ,was suppose to provide better lubrication, burn cleaner, smokeless, odorless and use less oil made for modern motors. I'm not a mechanic I just assume it would be the better choice I hope I made the right decision. Also the motor does have to have the tune changed to run the HD-100 they come from the factory set to run HD-50.


I know some guys run HD-100 on the HD-50 setting. The thought being use the amount of oil that the HD-50 setting does, but burn a better oil. I did this briefly on my etec 30 but sold it , so no long term data for me.


----------

